
Ask HN: What are you using for personal knowledge management? - dend
Hey folks,<p>With so many tools and one-off approaches being shared for knowledge management, I would be curious to learn from you - what is YOUR approach?<p>I&#x27;ve been trying to use several note-taking apps and even using paper, but none quite fit for a system that should tie in together a bunch of different asset types (notes, handwritten content, book summaries, images, videos, etc.) in a cohesive manner, and allow for efficient recall.
======
cpach
Evernote and Pinboard.in

------
billconan
github gist and notion.

